# Model SW40VE Pistol, Junk or the Real Deal?



## Buckeye

Allow me to preface by saying I know absolutley nothing about S&W pistols...but I was buying ammo today and I saw a .40 SW40VE...wow was it light, so light in fact, that it felt cheap and the mag looked cheap..but for 3 bills I was seriously thinking about taking out the credit card on the spot...seemed very carry friendly and very concealable, my current .40 is a big old hunk of H&K USP-c. Since I know nothing about Smith pistols nor their "issues" I figured I'd start here.

Thanks for the info - Buckeye


----------



## Baldy

Well cheap in price for sure but it might surprize you in how it perfroms. I got one now and I have had it about a year. As long as I keep firing Winchester's through it, it's a little bear. If I put UMC in it, it pukes. I am getting better and better with it. I wasn't use to the DAO trigger when I got it. It can be called a throw away gun but I think I'll keep mind till the time comes.


----------



## Maximo

I have the Sigma 9ve and it is a very good pistol at any price, but for around three bills it is great. 4500 rounds and counting without a single hiccup. 
A lot of people complain about the trigger pull being too heavy but it isn't so bad you couldn't learn to deal with it. I work with my hands for a living and most of my hobbies are working with my hands so my hands are strong enough I don't really notice a heavy trigger unless it is ridiculous.
The Sigma is very light weight and snag free and is a great CCW gun. I don't carry mine except as a backpacking gun, but that is just because I like my M&P and XD a little better.
The Sigma.........Light weight, snag free, reliable, high cap, accurate, and if anything does go wrong with it it is backed up by S&W lifetime warranty and world class customer service. You can't loose.


----------



## Buckeye

The trigger pull you guys mention can't possibly be as heavy as the first DA pull on a stock H&K USP...:smt087


----------



## Maximo

Buckeye said:


> The trigger pull you guys mention can't possibly be as heavy as the first DA pull on a stock H&K USP...:smt087


Nope not that heavy, or that long, and it gets better after about 500 rounds.


----------



## Buckeye

My wallet's getting itchy...:smt077 :smt100


----------



## Charlie

Go ahead, take the plunge. A fellow can't have too many guns! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

Go for it young man. GO For It...Good Luck.


----------



## Thunderhawk

I too have the SW9VE, and I love it. Lighter and less bulky than my P-89, it is very accurate and very comfortable in my hand. Have 2000+ through it now without a single problem.


----------



## TxPhantom

*Get It!!!!*

I have the SW9VE with about 1000 rounds through it with no problems at all. Trigger is heavy & long but smooth and gets better with use. Since there is no safety the heavy trigger is a good thing. I keep mine loaded at all times knowing that if I pull the trigger it will be because I wanted to. It's a good gun and more than worth the inexpensive price.


----------



## Trophyrider

Get it. I have a SW9VE I have ownes for a couple of years now and have never had a failure of any type in over 5000 rounds. Yes, the trigger pull leaves a lot to be desired, but it can be mastered and like the others have stated it smooths and lightens up a bit with use.


----------



## Buckeye

I talked the a guy at the gun store that has them on sale for $299...he owns one and says the same thing...he bought his used, has had no problems and the trigger is much better than the new ones...he also said something that makes perfect sense to me: "a tirgger job is nothing more than premature wear"...I'm sure that's not true in all cases i.e.: taking the creap and play out, but I'll bet it's true here...unfortunately I have something else on the burner now, so I might have to wait a while to get one...probably won't find them that cheap when I do


----------



## TxPhantom

*People Like The Sigma...*

It seems pretty obvious that people like this gun even with the long and hard trigger. Has anyone ever heard why S & W made such a good gun with a trigger that is not so great?  I've gotten used to it though and can shoot pretty well with it. It seems like it would be a perfect pistol considering price, ergonomics, and dependability, with a better trigger pull.


----------



## WX Coastie

*S&w40ve*

I am probably going to purchase the 40 version today. I enjoyed reading the posts and it really helped me make my descision and I am sure it helped the gentleman who began the post.


----------



## James NM

Where is Mr. 4800 when you need him?:smt082


----------



## WX Coastie

*Got it*

Well, I bought the SW40VE yesterday and I shot 100 rounds through. It felt fine. I have a friend that shoots competitions and his competition gun has a 2.5 pound trigger. The SW40VE has about a ten pound trigger. I alternated between both and it was not a problem. So, if anyone is wondering if the heavy trigger is an issue, so far for me, it is not.


----------



## funkypunk97

WX Coastie said:


> Well, I bought the SW40VE yesterday and I shot 100 rounds through. It felt fine. I have a friend that shoots competitions and his competition gun has a 2.5 pound trigger. The SW40VE has about a ten pound trigger. I alternated between both and it was not a problem. So, if anyone is wondering if the heavy trigger is an issue, so far for me, it is not.


I have the SW9VE and the trigger does not bother me either..... Sure its a bit heavier than a lot of guns but after a few hundred rounds I was totally used to it. I think they are a great pistol.......I'd rather have my Sigma than a lot of other more expensive pistols. Its been flawlessly reliable and easy to shoot.


----------



## dondavis3

I've been saying for weeks that this is a fine gun with a long DAO trigger.

The trigger reminds me of a DAO pistol trigger - pretty easy to get used to if you try.

I like mine and I've shot it a lot.










Better hurry and get one - they're going fast and the S&W rebate of $50 will end in 2 to 3 weeks.

:smt1099


----------



## WGSNewnan

a new 3.5 lb. striker spring and a few minutes of polishing up the sear block and sear and you'll have 7-8 lb trigger pull that is like butter. the sigma is possibly the easiest gun on earth to work on and fix. the sear block and sear are cut at a 45 deg. angle and they ride along each other until the striker is released. its no big deal to fix it. 2 pins and the sear block assembly comes out as a whole. really no big deal.


----------



## MonsterB

I will add mu 2 cents...I have bought both the S&W Sigma 9mm and also a Sig ProSP2009 9mm in the past couple of months.....the Sig may be fancier with a better trigger and nicer sites, but I think I like the S&W just as much.....its just a great gun, so so easy to take apart, fits in my hand amazing with a Hogue slip on grip.....holds a ton of bullets, always always shoots withought a problem of any kind, is definitely accurate, and the trigger isnt that bad.....it may be a glock rip off but at least they got it right.....for the money its worth every penny, go for it....buy two:smt1099


----------



## TheReaper

MonsterB said:


> I will add mu 2 cents...I have bought both the S&W Sigma 9mm and also a Sig ProSP2009 9mm in the past couple of months.....the Sig may be fancier with a better trigger and nicer sites, but I think I like the S&W just as much.....its just a great gun, so so easy to take apart, fits in my hand amazing with a Hogue slip on grip.....holds a ton of bullets, always always shoots withought a problem of any kind, is definitely accurate, and the trigger isnt that bad.....it may be a glock rip off but at least they got it right.....for the money its worth every penny, go for it....buy two:smt1099


The trigger pull is a little long but it's a Damn good gun. Like I've said before it's no M&P but for the price you can't beat it.:smt023


----------



## GatorDude

I've got the SW9VE and I love it. It points well and I shoot well with it and it is probably the bargain of the century. It does have a heavy trigger pull and that is off-putting to some. It's not a target pistol, but you can do well with it if you focus on the fundamentals. It can definitely hit a home invader at 25 feet.


----------



## Viper

*Model SW40VE Pistol, Junk or the Real Deal? Reply to Thread*



MonsterB said:


> I will add mu 2 cents...I have bought both the S&W Sigma 9mm and also a Sig ProSP2009 9mm in the past couple of months.....the Sig may be fancier with a better trigger and nicer sites, but I think I like the S&W just as much.....its just a great gun, so so easy to take apart, fits in my hand amazing with a Hogue slip on grip.....holds a ton of bullets, always always shoots withought a problem of any kind, is definitely accurate, and the trigger isnt that bad.....it may be a glock rip off but at least they got it right.....for the money its worth every penny, go for it....buy two:smt1099


I have a SigP225, P228, and SigPro2022, plus a couple of Kahrs and KelTecs for warm weather carry. When I go to the range, no matter what other pistols I put in my bag, the Sigma is always there. When I go out with a jacket, 9 times out of 10, the Sigma is in my holster. Light, accurate, and 500+ rounds w/o one problem - what's not to like? I also got a trigger job from Frank, and now it's much better.

I don't think you can spend a better $249!!


----------



## 901-Memphis

I also am looking to buy the SW40VE but am trying to stay around $300, the price just went up to $339 where i was planning on buying it at Budsgunshop.com. It would be my primary home defense gun.

It was previously $299 + $50 MIR or 2 free clips, now its the $339 with 10 round mag instead of the 15 that it just was.

Is it still the same gun it was when it came out a while back or is it getting any better or worse?

I haven't heard a bad thing about this gun really unless you use cheap ammo, so i would like to hear a bit more about it before i spend $300+ that i can't just plop down more than once.


----------



## 901-Memphis

I was at my pawn shop again today, they carry the S&W 40VE for $359.99 and its new and eligible for the $50 MIR as well. It might be easier to get it there if buds is going to charge $339 for it, because its not worth $20 to drive to Lexington since thats about what it would cost me for gas.

The man at the pawn shop did let me in on something that i had not heard before and i thought it was interesting.

He told me that the S&W Sigma Series like the 40VE and the Glock 17 are very similar, which i already knew, but he also went on to add that S&W and Glock settled for an undisclosed amount of money out of court due to the Sigma series being a carbon copy of the Glock 17. He showed me side by side and the parts are nearly interchangeable by the looks of the inside of the gun.

The only difference is the patent on the trigger which S&W couldn't have copied. Glock has a special trigger that can't be fired with a bullet in the chamber if you dropped your gun off the roof or something, but the Sigma just uses a heavy trigger to combat that issue.

I just thought it was very interesting. I held the gun a lot and it feels even better than before after getting a little more used to it. I will probably get a rubber slip on grip for it to have that secure in hand feel i am looking for.

Don't think i can find anything better for the price, i keep hearing nothing but good things about this guns accuracy, reliability and its functionality.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I used to own a Glock 19 and a 40ve and had once pout the wrong slide on the wrong weapon. It fit like it was supposed to. Pretty freaky.

The Sigma pistols are well worth the money, maybe more. I have yet to shoot one and have it not shooting well. And they'll eat about anything.


----------



## CB54

I have both the 9 and 40 and have been very satisfied with the performance of both. Heavy trigger pull, ya get used to it.

CB


----------



## vtxphil

*40ve*

Hi all, I'm a new guy here and talking about the s&w 40ve. I just baught this as my first hand gun. yes the trigger pull is some what stiff to say. I had had it out once and put 150 UMC rounds through it and it ate every one no issue. shoots great fits my hand good and sights good. In california I did sorry to say paid 409.00 for it some say maybe too much but if its what you like who cares. I bought it for protection. I really don't think the trigger pull be an issue. for the price a great gun. I looked at h&k and glock . point is if you have to point it at a bad guy and god for bid have to empty it in some one. the out come is the same


----------



## drjavelina

Buckeye said:


> Allow me to preface by saying I know absolutley nothing about S&W pistols...but I was buying ammo today and I saw a .40 SW40VE...wow was it light, so light in fact, that it felt cheap and the mag looked cheap..but for 3 bills I was seriously thinking about taking out the credit card on the spot...seemed very carry friendly and very concealable, my current .40 is a big old hunk of H&K USP-c. Since I know nothing about Smith pistols nor their "issues" I figured I'd start here.
> 
> Thanks for the info - Buckeye


I have carried a .40 SVE for over a year and love it. It goes bang everytime I pull the trigger, no matter the brand of ammo. My trigger pull was heavy when I first got the gun, but I sent in for warranty work. They replaced some springs, took out other springs and it tranformed in a perfect gun, all at no cost.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 drjavelina

I like mine.

:smt1099


----------



## drjavelina

I have a Sigma 40VE and thought the trigger pull was to hard. This is covered under warranty. Find you nearest warranty service center and they will reduce the trigger pull for free.


----------



## Bisley

The Glock trigger makes it worth more than the Sigma, though how much more is a matter of opinion.

I have fired the Sigma, and I could eventually learn to overcome the really crappy trigger. But, I would rather pay the extra money for the Glock, if I had it to pay. When you consider how much you are going to spend on ammo, if you practice properly, it's not that much.


----------



## plinker56

I bought the SW40VE Allied Forces model last year and love it. I was a little concerned at first with no visible exterior safety on the weapon, never having owned a DAO before, but after firing a couple hundred rounds through it I am completely comfortable with the DAO trigger mechanism. The heavy trigger and long draw are not a concern and I like the feel of the ergonomically designed grip and the light weight of this gun. It was dead on accurate out of the box and I have not experienced any problems with it so far. It came with (2) 13 + 1 mags with it. By the time I bought a holster and ammo for it I had a total of 420 bucks in the whole thing. You get what you pay for but this pistol is definetly a great value for the money. One of the best guns I have for the money.


----------

